
Cable TV prices have gone up so much they now exceed most combined utility bills - sharkweek
https://bgr.com/2020/03/10/cable-vs-streaming-price-increases-fees/
======
KiDD
I would assume everyone here has replaced their CC provided modem with a
better one they own.

